# Custom vs Custom X- Help needed ASAP



## Guest (Dec 13, 2007)

K i am getitng a new board, and need to know asap.
Whats better, the Custom X or custom?
Basically I do all around riding. I like riding, abit of powder, riding in some trees, and hitting the park some times, as well as some jumps off in the powder and off the groomed runs, also riding some of the groomed runs. All around. Speed is not a huuuuge factor. I dont mind going fast, but its not my all time goal. Im not one of those people that want to go faster and faster...just fast when I feel like it.
Im 5'9", roughly 180 lbs,8.5 boot 19 years old, pretty sure im almost fully grown(lol?)
I am currently riding a 156cm sized board and like it, but I am also considering getting a 157 or 158 to give it a try.
Im about an intermediate, been riding for 4-5 years, currently on my 2nd board. Im also learning to ride switch this year(ya, took me a while to get around to it) just for fun. I prefer riding regular and spend almost all my time. And If i learn to ride switch, Ill probably still ride regular most the time.

I am considering the custom custom x and vapor. Help!?

edit: the price difference between the custom and custom x isnt an issue. But I want the board that would be best for me.(the vapor is a little more expensive, but im not sure If I want to go into that price range)


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2007)

are your choices limited to burton?


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2007)

Yes. I am currently riding a burton right now and like it, and have always liked burton quality.
But more importantly I get a deal on Burton stuff. 

Im trying to get a new setup, bindings and board, but there are tons of choices. Im considering right now the Custom x+CO2 bindings...would that be good for all around riding and the option to pop jumps and hit the park?

Im considering either getting the burton cartels + custom, or the CO2+custom X. I can get the custom x with CO2s for under $50 more. I just want the one thats going to be BETTER for me...in this case the price difference is minimal.


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2007)

anyone?????


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2007)

Don't get the Vapor. It's wayyyy overpriced.


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2007)

Im leaning towards the custom x right now. Not sure about the bindings yet, cartels or co2. Hoping to get some more imput about the boards though before I commit.


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2007)

???? input needed please lol, asap. tnxs


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2007)

Since money obviously doesn't appear to be an issue for you, just get the custom X, it's the better all around board and you won't have regrets later on.... btw much are you paying for it?


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2007)

I think im going to get the CO2s + a Burton Custom X board. Im just a little worried that Ill spend all that money, and then it wont be good for my riding type. Since i ride in all around and mountain type, from park to powder, i just want to get a good board for that.

I have the option to get the Custom 156 for $315, or the Custom X 156 for $350. The Custom X is a factory 2nd, but its only cosmetic, nothing that alters performance. Im not that vain that I care if it has a little run in paint or something lol. Its going to be in the snow most the time lol!


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2007)

The Custom is a little flexier & smoother, and a little heavier. The Custom X is lighter, snappier, a bit narrower, and stiffer. It's a "tighter" ride, giving you more direct control, allowing more precise control of your turns, riding, etc.

At these prices I would say *definitely* go for the Custom X. If you have been riding for 4-5 years as an intermediate, the extra control you'll get with a Custom X could be just the thing to take you to the next / more advanced level of boarding.

I have had a Custom X since they were first introduced (the year they were called the "BMC"), and I fall in love with it all over again at the beginning of each season. Note: I'm not a particularly "fast" rider per se, the board can be used for bombing (and it is a very fast board), but it's overall more of a precision general-use board than specifically a speed board. I use it as an all-mountain, all-condition precision freeriding board... my hunch is that it would do you just right for where you're at right now.

Best of luck! $350 is a pretty killer deal.........

Sam


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2007)

k. I bit the bullet, and got the CO2 bindings from burton with the Custom X board.I hope itll work well with my type of boarding. Cant wait to get it, should be here in a couple weeks. I cant wait to get it and tear up the mountain!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2008)

be sure to post your impressions


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2009)

how hard is it to butter with the custom X?

does the stiffness make a huge difference in comparison to the custom?
thanks


----------

